# Active Humidification, Oasis vs. Hydra vs ??



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

I am looking for two active humidification systems:

#1 - Goes in my tabletop humi (250 ct "Treasure Dome" - cheapie but it works)

#2 - Goes in my Vinotemp wine cooler (for long term storage)

I am already using KL in both (couple aquarium bags in the humi and about 10 lbs in each Vinotemp), which has drastically slowed the humidity changes (thanks Puff!) and I could probably get away with just KL in the Vinotemp. In the Humidor I have to place the foam humidifier back in the box for 1 day out of every 5 or 6. I worry that if I am gone and not around to maintain the humidor that the humidity will drop too low. 

I am considering using a "Moist n Aire" in the Vinotemp- And I am trying to decide on which active humidifier for for the humidor... 

Right now the humidity in my house holding around 25%. I have two humidifiers plumbed into the central HVAC, but they only run when I run the heating or cooling. I haven't run the heat in a month, and AC season is still a ways off...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oasis makes a much better product than Hydra. But either one in a 250 count is overkill. Same with the wine cooler moist and air is great but in a wine cooler over kill! Stick to they Kitty Litter your first idea was your best idea IMHO!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

Define overkill 

I would like to hold humidity constant over long periods of time. The humidor has shown that it can't hold humidity with KL alone for more than 6 or 7 days with the current indoor RH.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered the Hydra from CheapHumidors.com with a 10% coupon.

I chose the Hydra because it is easier to mod the water cartridge and replace the foam with super absorbent floral beads. Read this thread for more info, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/268389-cigar-oasis-hydra-mod-jujuman-style.html

Both products have their detractors, but I think that a Hydra with the mod and a splash of PG should eliminate any mold issues, which both products can have issues with if not properly maintained. (and sometimes even if they are)

Also, the savings in replacement cartridges by modding the Hydra should at least come close to paying for another unit if the first one craps out sooner than an Oasis would have.

Herf recommends the Accumonitor system. Avallo Accumonitor


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Tony that any active system in that humidor will be overkill. These systems are just not made for such small boxes. A passive system with more water will let you maintain humidity for a longer period of time.

Give it a try, but keep your receipt.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

Perhaps I am trying to regulate my humidity too closely- I get nervous when it starts to get near 62%


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> Define overkill
> 
> I would like to hold humidity constant over long periods of time. The humidor has shown that it can't hold humidity with KL alone for more than 6 or 7 days with the current indoor RH.


Double the amount of Kitty Litter!
You should be fine that being said. I do run an Oasis in the winter only in a 500 count with Kitty litter! I have it set on the lowest R/H setting its an old one with the dial you turn. It is almost to much at times but the litter soaks up the extra R/H i can't really see the benefit in a 250 count. If the seal on your humidor is that bad time to get a Humidor IMHO!:beerchug:


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

I rearranged the cigars on the top shelf so that the "ventilation slots" were not completely covered (which they were). So far the humidity has held solid @ 64%- I also misted the KL bags with distilled water.

Now I thinking that I need a wireless hygrometer so that I don't need to open the box to check.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

stewartu said:


> I agree with Tony that any active system in that humidor will be overkill. *These systems are just not made for such small boxes.* A passive system with more water will let you maintain humidity for a longer period of time...


This is not true. Cigar Oasis units don't know what size humidor they're in. I've used one for years in a 300 ct. treasure dome and it works perfectly. The downside is that it takes up an inordinate amount of space when beads work just as well in that size humidor (and probably kitty litter though I don't use that). I would guess that's what Tony meant by overkill.


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

I have both an Oasis and Hydra. The Oasis is for sure better built. I was not please with the power resepticals on the Hydra. After 3 or 4 plug and unplugging cycles the DC out pins bent and I have to put a piece of cardboard in it to make the fan spin. That being said I really like the power ports in the Hydra. I my opinion overkill works 100% of the time. I carry a 45 cal. because they dont make 46s. In my first winedor I have a hydra on the bottom with 2 extra fans and 1 lbs of heartfelt. I then have an Oasis plus xl on the top and another pound of heartfelt. I know I an wasting but I never have to worry about humitity. Peace of mind at a price of 6 sq inchs.

Best of luck to you,


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

Following up to this thread...

After some time the KL has worked it's wonders and now RH is ROCK stable in both the Humi & the wine fridges.

I am wondering if this was an under-seasoned Humi working against me... but in any case I won't be needing the Oasis or the Hydra 

Thanks to those who offered opinions on the products, and especially thanks to those who said to "Trust in the power of KL" -- I am a true believer at this point!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Do i have to say it gents!

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad it worked out!
_


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Double the amount of Kitty Litter!





TonyBrooklyn said:


> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!_


Apparently, if you have that kind of extra space :dunno:


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Apparently, if you have that kind of extra space :dunno:


In the Humi I am guessing I lose a few sticks worth of room to the KL as opposed to beads. Of course if I got off my ass and replaced the foam in the "brick" humidifiers which attach to the lid I wouldn't have lost any space.

Maybe that will be my next project - attaching KL to the lid to free up a few sticks of room :loco:

The "Wine Coolers" as I like to call them have 790 bottles of capacity between the three and I am only using 501 bottles. Space isn't an issue there (yet).


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

Way, way off topic...

We have finished barcoding all the wine and it's http://www.cellartracker.com FTW!


----------

